# Bartender whining about customers who don't tip or tip less than required



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Picked this guy up and as the title says, spent a good portion of the ride crying about his tips. Even went as far to tell me some chick asked for his phone number and when she paid the tab with a smaller tip than desired asked for the number back and ripped it up.

Sadly, I didn't relay my stories of going 20 or more rides with zip or the fact that 95% don't tip a dime.

You guessed it. This F#%#Face ended up being one of them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Picked this guy up and as the title says, spent a good portion of the ride crying about his tips. Even went as far to tell me some chick asked for his phone number and when she paid the tab with a smaller tip than desired asked for the number back and ripped it up.
> 
> Sadly, I didn't relay my stories of going 20 or more rides with zip or the fact that 95% don't tip a dime.
> 
> You guessed it. This F#%#Face ended up being one of them.


What goes around comes around.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> What goes around comes around.


Yeah, but the bastard also told me of some phenomenal tips that he received as well. 
I guess I could have told him about the time some dude handed me 3 $20 bills.......6 YEARS AGO!


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, but the bastard also told me of some phenomenal tips that he received as well.
> I guess I could have told him about the time some dude handed me 3 $20 bills.......6 YEARS AGO!


Go have fun for once, go sit at his bar, talk big letting him think you are going drop huge tip, run a huge tab and give a penny tip.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, but the bastard also told me of some phenomenal tips that he received as well.
> I guess I could have told him about the time some dude handed me 3 $20 bills.......6 YEARS AGO!


Keep your chin up. That loser bartender, for whatever reason, doesn't have a car. You do!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Picked this guy up and as the title says, spent a good portion of the ride crying about his tips. Even went as far to tell me some chick asked for his phone number and when she paid the tab with a smaller tip than desired asked for the number back and ripped it up.
> 
> Sadly, I didn't relay my stories of going 20 or more rides with zip or the fact that 95% don't tip a dime.
> 
> You guessed it. This F#%#Face ended up being one of them.


How did I know how this story ended ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" NO NEED TO TIP " ! - UBER


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guy gets into the car about 3pm. Dressed like a waiter.
I looked at the destination, and it is a four star restaurant. Been there before, Expensive.

We got to talking about tips and he said, "Oh, I never tip.''
I looked at him in the mirror. "Really. Why?"
"Well, for one thing, I rarely carry cash."
I smirked and said, "Oh yea, in your line of work, you never get cash, do ya?"
"Well, besides that, I just don't believe in it. I think the boss should pay enough so you don't need tips."

Huh. Ok. I looked at his name. "Thanks for the ride Jason. Don't work too hard."

I signed off at 5pm and went home. Asked wifey if she wanted to go out to dinner. She was game. On the way I told her about my interaction with Jason. And when we got there I specifically asked for Jason.

He remembered me. The service was great, the food was outstanding. We finished our meal and I told Jason that "We're going to finish our wine at the bar, you can bring our check there.''
"Yes sir."

The check came. It was substantial ... over $150. I paid it, in cash TO THE PENNY. 

So, we're sitting there drinking wine and talking and the manager walks up. "How was your meal sir?"
I assured him it was outstanding (Steak Dianne, cherries jubilee flambé at tableside) and asked him to convey our thanks to the chef.
"And how was the service?"
I told him the waiter was very attentive, he prepared the desert with expertise.
The manager looked confused and said, "The reason I asked, sir, is that I noticed that there was no gratuity with your payment and I just wanted to make sure that you were happy with ..."

At that point I conveyed my recent interaction with Jason.
The manager said "Oh my. I don't blame you one bit. I am so sorry."
I told him that no problems, it saved me enough to pay for a nice bottle of wine, and that now that I knew what Jason's feelings were about tipping, I would be asking for him every time.
The manager says, "I will have a long heart to heart talk with Jason about representing this restaurant in a more professional manner, and I welcome you back any time."


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I tip in the app...ya right. 8 years city driving waiters and hair stylists are the worst uber tippers. You airport runners do the best tips imho. I do do airports so much. This week. I scored alot.. sucks $60.
Dont tell these assholes about the good food and cheap drinks. Duck what's your best uber story...pays zip 
Best tip this week. 2 block ride $11 $ 5 cash 6 app. I tied the guys tie... he did not know how. He lady was so nice to me...friendly nice people.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> Even went as far to tell me some chick asked for his phone number and when she paid the tab with a smaller tip than desired asked for the number back and ripped it up.




ROFLMAO! Man, that's cold! 










When I was young and naïve a young lady walked up to me and asked if I would buy her a drink. So I asked the bartender for a beer and handed it to her. "Thanks", she said, then she walked off.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Guy gets into the car about 3pm. Dressed like a waiter.
> I looked at the destination, and it is a four star restaurant. Been there before, Expensive.
> 
> We got to talking about tips and he said, "Oh, I never tip.''
> ...


Nice story. Fake. But it's a nice read.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Reason why I like Lyft's 24hr rating, when they say I'll tip you in the App.

Lately more have been making good on that. 

But now with inflation, tips are going down.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

HonkyTonk said:


> Nice story. Fake. But it's a nice read.


May be true; he's posted that anecdote before.

Anyway, tipping is a suboptimal practice. When one's pay depends on the whim of others, some are bound to feel hard-done-by. A system in which total pay is known in advance by the worker would be much fairer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> May be true; he's posted that anecdote before.
> 
> Anyway, tipping is a suboptimal practice. When one's pay depends on the whim of others, some are bound to feel hard-done-by. A system in which total pay is known in advance by the worker would be much fairer.


It was fun.
I haven't been back there since, that place is EXPENSIVE, so I don't know how long Jason stayed. It has closed since, another China Virus casualty.

But, at the time I could afford it and ... like I said, it was fun.

.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

THIS is how you deal with a non-tipping bartender/waiter:









Bartender..brags about huge day in tips yesterday at a...


Picked up this bartender guy in a sports bar in Connecticut Ave in front of the movie house near Porter st. Brags about how it was so busy coz of the march madness and how he made about making $600 in tips yesterday...we talked about Uber drivers not getting tips and he seems to feel sorry to...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I worked as a server through college. And, once I started driving Black (where people tip generously, sometimes) I Tip every service person I get served by, generously. Karma for sure...the tips I get sometimes : o

Hightest tip I received from a pax was $1,000 - I'm set for life to tip others really well forever. : )


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Picked this guy up and as the title says, spent a good portion of the ride crying about his tips. Even went as far to tell me some chick asked for his phone number and when she paid the tab with a smaller tip than desired asked for the number back and ripped it up.
> 
> Sadly, I didn't relay my stories of going 20 or more rides with zip or the fact that 95% don't tip a dime.
> 
> You guessed it. This F#%#Face ended up being one of them.


Any day with a y in it


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Picked this guy up and as the title says, spent a good portion of the ride crying about his tips.


This is when you say "oh man, I hear you! If I had $1 for every lousy SOB passenger who doesn't tip..."

Another fun thing you could do... I heard of someone on this forum doing something like this, is find out when and where the guy is bartending. Go in there and order some drinks. Make sure you get them from the guy. Then when you pay your bill on the tip line just write "tip your Uber driver" instead of a tip.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Picked this guy up and as the title says, spent a good portion of the ride crying about his tips. Even went as far to tell me some chick asked for his phone number and when she paid the tab with a smaller tip than desired asked for the number back and ripped it up.
> 
> Sadly, I didn't relay my stories of going 20 or more rides with zip or the fact that 95% don't tip a dime.
> 
> You guessed it. This F#%#Face ended up being one of them.


Well, I kinda find you partially at fault here. He's a d-bag, no question. It takes a special kind of db to complain about tips and then not tip but, you have to step up your game.

As soon as he started it you should have piled on, extra verbally aggressive. "Yeah, I can't believe how many people don't tip me. Say I'll tip you in the app then nothing or a dollar." Then go on to add the waitress who counted her cash tips and stiffed you and how low it os and how it becomes a personal insult for tipped service workers to not tip. Making sure to end with something like, "I know they have cash, can you imaging not tipping someone in cash knowing we rely on tips! " 

You'd have gotten at least a 10.


----------

